# infomation of bell & ross type marine



## kobe83 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi guys,
New to this forum also watch collector world. 
Anyone know where can i get my hand on a type marine? i am located in singapore and the dealer here does not sell them.



Is Bell & Ross still making them??

thanks
Marcob-)


----------



## glatozen (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello,
When you say type marine you mean BR02 ?

If yes, yiu can find some pieces on the Bell &Ross e-shop.

Now it's dificult to find a BR02 as new. And I don't know if BR stop this model or they just make a break.


----------



## kobe83 (Jul 16, 2009)

glatozen said:


> Hello,
> When you say type marine you mean BR02 ?
> 
> If yes, yiu can find some pieces on the Bell &Ross e-shop.
> ...


Hi sir, I believe is not under BR02. Please see the picture. This is the type marine I am saying. Thanks


----------



## kobe83 (Jul 16, 2009)

anyone have any information on it?


----------



## kobe83 (Jul 16, 2009)

No people know?


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Kobe,
Welcome to the madness;-)
B&R doesn't make that model anymore, although they pop up in the Sales forum from time to time. 
Hunting for a grail is part of the fun of collecting, so GLWP


----------



## kobe83 (Jul 16, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


> Hi Kobe,
> Welcome to the madness;-)
> B&R doesn't make that model anymore, although they pop up in the Sales forum from time to time.
> Hunting for a grail is part of the fun of collecting, so GLWP


Thanks for the reply. Will keep at the sales forum. Thanks


----------



## wannawatch (May 8, 2013)

I was just looking at the exact watch listed on PacificBay ??? Watch site. There is another model that is also very similar. Good luck with your search.


----------



## kobe83 (Jul 16, 2009)

wannawatch said:


> I was just looking at the exact watch listed on PacificBay ??? Watch site. There is another model that is also very similar. Good luck with your search.


Hi sir, do u have the link to the site?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Wish B&R would re-introduce that model. I think it would sell.


----------



## kobe83 (Jul 16, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Wish B&R would re-introduce that model. I think it would sell.


I think so too. I have been look for this model high n low but could not find it here in singapore. Damn it.


----------



## kobe83 (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone plan to let go?


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

kobe83 said:


> Anyone plan to let go?


You'll hardly ever see them for sale. The were ditched because they weren't big enough and didn't fit the B&R zeitgeist; also I suspect they just weren't selling as B&R owners looked for larger and more noticeable wristwear. Of course, now it's discontinued, everyone really wants one. They should have bought on the first time round, really .


----------



## Watcher60 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello kobe83! I have one that I might part ways with. I have been looking at several other watches that I am interested in. If I get a decent offer I would probably sell this one. They are hard to come by for sure. Send me a PM if you would like to discuss further. Thanks and take care.


----------



## DMP (Nov 5, 2012)

Bumping an old thread, I bought this watch on EBay and opened the back to change the battery and was curious if anyone knows if this looks legitimate? I think I may have been scammed. Does anyone have fotos of the quartz movement of a Demineur or Marine Type?

Thanks,
Don


----------

